
Silicon Valley county passes new law requiring approval before cops buy spy kit - diafygi
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/silicon-valley-county-passes-new-law-requiring-approval-before-cops-buy-spy-kit/
======
DrScump
Earlier discussion, 8+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11859018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11859018)

